# I Need A Job



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I was laid off from big 10 tires a month ago i was the assistant manager. ( they closed 3 stores i was the newest guy) I have experience with managing tire stores, landscaping, some remodeling work for a private construction company. I am a very fast learner. Open to almost anything.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

good luck man ...Im also in the market


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you and good luck to you also.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I was laid off in Feburary and still dont have anything yet.


----------

